# My cat's tale, Sadie



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sadie is one special cat. I adopted her when she was around 4 years old and she is now 17. I loved her the minute she crawled into my arms at the PetCo where the rescue organization had set up their cages. I wasn't looking for a cat that day but well, Sadie found me.
We had a bit of a rough start when I brought her home because Sadie was timid and terrified. She spent the first month hiding in a closet. I spent many moments sitting outside the closet door coaxing and talking and offering tidbits of food. One day, Sadie decided to be brave and came out to join the household. That was a very special moment indeed. 
Sadie has a gentle calm about her that touches your heart. She loves to climb up on your shoulder to be held and rocked like a baby. Oh and Sadie was best buddies with Beau. They could be found snuggling together on Beau's bed, nose to nose. 
Sadie's default when she is unsure or frightened is to retreat to the closet and I feared that when her favorite buddy, Beau, died that I might not see her for a while but Sadie remained brave. Her favorite spot to sleep remains on Beau's bed to this day.
Sadie is showing her age these days and just yesterday I had to take her to the vet to see if she is developing kidney failure because of some symptoms she is showing. Her results will be back tomorrow but somehow I am not too worried. Sadie is a fighter and I am sure my timid girl will overcome this possible hurdle.
I just wanted to share her with you today. She is one very special, loving cat.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Everyone deserves a special kitty in their lives...  Thanks for sharing her with us, and tons of good thoughts sent your way for her test results tomorrow.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry you're going through this with Sadie. Hoping for the best!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Sadie sounds like a wonder kitty, she was lucky to find you. I have just gone through RF with 11 cats, there is a lot you can do. Let me know if you need any tips. I would switch her over to a Renal Diet even if her numbers come back OK. At her age it can only help her kidneys. Keep us posted please.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am sending special thoughts for Sadie. I pray everything is fine with her. 

We too were just adopted the other day by a little kitty.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a beautiful tribute to your kitty. I just put my kitty down this week, and I miss him terribly.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

*Sadie's medical report*

Well, I spoke with Sadie's vet today and the good news is she doesn't have renal failure. The BAD news is the vet thinks she may have cancer...
The vet and I are hoping that is not the case but the lab report and x-rays indicate some sort of problem.
I took Sadie in on Saturday because of frequent vomiting. Her x-rays showed a small density in the abdominal region. The vet asked if she might have eaten cat litter. Now I have never ever seen her eat litter but maybe some stuck to her coat and she licked it off or something. She has also been drinking a lot of water and is hungry all the time. 
Her labwork looked good except that her WBC/neutrophils were very high. Since there is no indication of a UTI or other infection my vet thinks Sadie may have cancer.
We are going to try antibiotics with her to see if her WBC improves in case she has a hidden infection somewhere.
I am so hoping she just has a simple infection or that she was so stressed at the vet that her WBC shot up. 
I am staying positive that all will be well once the antibiotics have run their course....
When I wrote about my Sadie I really did not think this is the direction we might be heading. Please keep her in your thoughts for a positive outcome.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Prayers for Sadie coming her way !!!:crossfing


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

*Here's Sadie*

Thought I'd add a picture of my Sadie girl. I couldn't find the one of her with Beau I was looking for so here she is resting in her favorite spot.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a pretty girl Sadie is. Is she a tabby with red undertones or a bit of a tortie?

I have 5 cats and another one seems to be deterrmined to move in.:doh: I get lots of strays of all kinds.

I love my dogs best and DH loves the cats best. It gives us the best of both worlds.

I shall keep you and Sadie in my thoughts and prayers.:wavey: Her liking to snuggle with Beau shows quite a bit of good taste.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sadie is a bit of a torti. When I adopted her they listed her as a Maine Coone but she really is not... she is just a sweet medium haired cat with a very soft personality. I have two other cats and neither one of them are all that fond of Sadie. The other two are best buddies and they pretty much stick together. 
Yes, she and Beau were the best of friends, which makes Sadie a very good judge of personality.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

She is a beautiful kitty and I hope that she gets better soon.


----------

